

Code a Wiki, win a BeagleBone - mattpardee
http://nodebits.org/wiki-challenge

======
jk
Probably a bit off topic: why all contest organizers want the project to be
tweeted. There is one more contest
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3501355>) posted today. I understand
that the organizer gets visibility, but any other advantages?

------
Tichy
Pity they don't allow time over the weekend, too.

~~~
mattpardee
Great point! We've extended the deadline to include the weekend as well.

